# Is an Opus X worth the purchase and Hype?



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

I was thinking of picking up one for this weekend, but I have no idea if these are good right off the shelf, should they rest for a while, what size is the best, or what the flavor profile is. I'm a stout full bodied cigar man, and I don't want to waste my money and time on something that I might detest the flavor of. Insight welcome. Thanks.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I think it's worth it if you can get at or around MSRP. I've seen the gouged prices that go around, and wouldn't recommend buying them at that price. But you will really have to try one yourself to know if you like them. They are good young, but I've really enjoyed them with age.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am sure I'm one of the few that doesn't
like the X.
All the ones I have tried needed more time.
If I buy a NC single for that $$$$
I don't want to wait a yrs to enjoy it .
Just my opinion.
Sure many will disagree

If I am spending the $$$ on a NC single and want to enjoy it now, it will be a Padron...


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

I've had one once. It was good, but to be honest, it didn't blow me away. I'll try another someday, but I'm in no rush to get it. For the price that was paid for the Opus X, there's a world of great smokes at awesome value out there.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

I honestly prefer the flavor profile of the Anejo to the Opus... And I also like fuller cigars.

Just food for thought. From my experience, the Anejo seemed to have more body than the Opus X, but as always, YMMV.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I am sure I'm one of the few that doesn't
> like the X.
> All the ones I have tried needed more time.
> If I buy a NC single for that $$$$
> ...


I have not tried one for this very reason. I even passed up one in a recent Pass (took a My Father instead and was not dissappointed).


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> I've had one once. It was good, but to be honest, it didn't blow me away. I'll try another someday, but I'm in no rush to get it. For the price that was paid for the Opus X, there's a world of great smokes at awesome value out there.


I'm on board with this.

I have 4 more resting at present. The plan is to smoke one per year at the same time each year


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

GregSS said:


> I'm on board with this.
> 
> I have 4 more resting at present. The plan is to smoke one per year at the same time each year


Gregg, I like that strategy, +1 for thinking it out. To be honest, I didn't let mine age, I guess if I did so, the flavors would come alive. Maybe it is worth picking one up sooner or later and hiding it in the dark regions of the ol' humidor. When you do have your next one, I hope you post a review as I would be interested in your thoughts.

Someone else posted about the Anejo, I agree that it's a great smoke. I believe Fuente uses the Opus Wrapper for the Anejo, as well.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Try an Opus X.Do it. Virginia Tobacco has them very reasonably priced. 1 month in the humi and it smoked like heaven. It is my second favorite cigar,outdone only by the Bolivar RC (Cuban)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> Try an Opus X.Do it. Virginia Tobacco has them very reasonably priced. 1 month in the humi and it smoked like heaven. It is my second favorite cigar,outdone only by the Bolivar RC (Cuban)


and the BRC is 75% less $$$$$$


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Yea..funny thing about that.. The only thing missing in the Opus X is the "whang"....


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

First, toss the hype out the window. Approach it as objectively as possible. 

Second, if you decide to buy one, buy one as close to msrp as you can. Every time someone overpays for an Opus, god kills a puppy.

Third, get your hands on an aged opus if possible. Recent releases have been smoking pretty good right off the truck, but there is no substitute for age.

Some people love 'em, some people don't. Me, well, after the first one I had, I swore I would never have one again. Then I got a well aged Opus given to me. Let's put it this way, I now have almost 100 Opus X cigars in my stash. It is for this reason that I never judge a cigar based on smoking only one.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bunker said:


> *I have not tried one* for this very reason. I even passed up one in a recent Pass (*took a My Father instead and was not dissappointed*).


This statement doesn't make sense to me. If you've never tried an Opus X, how could you know that you weren't disappointed compared to the My Father?



d_day said:


> First, toss the hype out the window. Approach it as objectively as possible.


Truism, if ever there was one. +1

The hype surrounding Opus X is a double-edged sword. It literally rescued Fuente from bankruptcy and has sold millions of cigars. On the other end, it builds the cigars up so much in our minds that our expectations can out-pace what any cigar can deliver.

I've enjoyed every Opus I've ever smoked, to varying degrees. One, still stands as the absolute best cigar I've ever smoked and the worst one was still a pretty good smoke.

I used to believe that only aged Opus were worth smoking. While I still enjoy the delicate nuance that comes with aging, I appreciate the strength that goes along with them when they're on the "fresh" side. Regardless, it's important to at least give them enough time to settle down to your preferred rH. Most B&M's and all (far as I can tell) internet vendors store their cigars too high. Since Opus is packed full of tobacco, this can be aggravating and require touch-ups and relights.

Regardless of vintage, Opus is a connoisseur's cigar. *It must be smoked slowly and carefully in order to appreciate everything going on with it.* As such, for me anyway, it's not a "special occasion" cigar, but rather a cigar to be smoked when I have no fear of interruption, or distraction.

In the end, Opus X is an outstanding cigar at it's price point. Paying a cent over MSRP diminishes it IMO.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

Well you kinda have to try at least one, right? I mean just about everyone does at some point because it's "the" elusive cigar.

My personal opinion is that they are very good but very overrated. If these were well stocked and reasonably priced they wouldn't be nearly as much buzz over them. I've had probably close to 100 over the last 12 years. None blew me away. Most were very good.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

d_day said:


> Second, if you decide to buy one, buy one as close to msrp as you can. Every time someone overpays for an Opus, god kills a puppy.


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh: ...love it!!

The hype is what gets the stick in trouble, it can not live up to it. They have a little more "nic kick" for me so I do not smoke them much. They are extreamly well made, and smoke well, and IMHO do get quite a bit better after a year.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

So if someone (me) was to be thinking about ordering a few - which of the many choices do y'all prefer?

edit: by 'choices' I mean vitola.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

In thirty years of cigar smoking I've yet to smoke an Opus X. Smoked plenty of Anejos and love them, especially the 46. So, I guess in maybe my next buying round I'm going to have maybe give them a try.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I think you should try one but believe as others have said, that age is important.
But I think that getting the humidity low enough is _vitally_ important.

It can make the difference between unbelievably fantastic and W.T.H.?

Here is a review of the first one I ever smoked 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/248701-glockg23s-opusx-contest-6.html

Best wishes for an unbelievably fantastic schmoke:thumb:

.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Lakeman said:


> So if someone (me) was to be thinking about ordering a few - which of the many choices do y'all prefer?
> 
> edit: by 'choices' I mean vitola.


It's easier to tell you what not to buy. I don't care for the Super Belicoso. I've only smoked maybe 5, but they just left me flat. The least "Opussy" of all Opus. 

Power Ranger and Robusto are generally in stock at Tampa Sweethearts and are a great starting point.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

As for sizes, my personal preferences are for the petit lancero and the double corona. It's tough for me to say those are the ones you will like, because everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tru_rocknrolla said:


> I was thinking of picking up one for this weekend, but I have no idea if these are good right off the shelf, should they rest for a while, what size is the best, or what the flavor profile is. I'm a stout full bodied cigar man, and I don't want to waste my money and time on something that I might detest the flavor of. Insight welcome. Thanks.


Fresh rolled they are the bomb strong spicy and hot!
Aged they are mellow with hints of Cinnamon Pumpkin Pies Jalapeno pepper!
They are worth it at M.S.R.P IMHO not at the inflated prices.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome insights everyone, thanks. I think I will get two, one to stash, and one to smoke.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

tru_rocknrolla said:


> Awesome insights everyone, thanks. I think I will get two, one to stash, and one to smoke.


If you're gonna smoke it right away, buy it today and dry box it and smoke it Sunday. This is your best chance for wow factor.


----------



## msandoval858 (Aug 28, 2010)

Definately agree on the msrp statements. I think they are worth that, but not the inflated prices. I've been an Opus fan for years and have spent more time and money than I care to admit chasing them down. Thankfully these days my local shop seems to always have some. I have to resist that old impulse to grab them up when I see them.

The OpusX Double Corona to me is that one cigar I could smoke everyday for the rest of my life. I never get tired of those.


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Regardless of vintage, Opus is a connoisseur's cigar. *It must be smoked slowly and carefully in order to appreciate everything going on with it.* As such, for me anyway, it's not a "special occasion" cigar, but rather a cigar to be smoked when I have no fear of interruption, or distraction.


You hit the nail on the head! This is a stick you have to sit and enjoy with no distruptions.


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

I have yet to try one.. anyone have a single stick they wish to sell? lol


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I have had a few and never had buyers remorse. On the occassions my B&M does get them and I know they are coming I like to get a few at once a couple times a year. I smoke one right away and then throw the others in the Humidor for at least 6 months or more. When I buy them again I move the ones I have been aging to the top shelf. IMO, they only get better with age.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Tons of good advice here for the Opus X or really for that matter any good super premium cigar. D_Day is right on point with the advice of not going into the smoke with a predisposition of what you're smoking. Let your own tastes guide you but preparation is key here as well so you aren't disappointed. Tonys advice for what they are like ROTT vs later is correct and as long as you know going in you can make an objective judgment about this cigar. Those of us who love this cigar I have to say probably did their homework prior to their experience. Price, when to smoke it, how to smoke it and all of those little things that add up to a pleasurable experience will reward you for that diligence with an Opus. I don't pay over sticker on this smoke first of all because there are more vendors who are selling it a decent price anymore and as far as what size...that's just something for anybody to figure out. I like any cigar that can balance everything...RG, wrapper, filler, length so my inclination is always a Churchill sized cigar give or take a size down from that.*


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

i had my first opus last week. it was very good but i dont think they are worth anything over MSRP IMO. ill probably keep a few around in the humidor but there are sticks i like more thet arent close to as expensive. but as everyone says you have to at least try it once


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm loving those avatars guys(if ye be gals)! You know who you are!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I personally believe every humidor should have a stash of Opus X.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

ckay said:


> I personally believe every humidor should have a stash of Opus X.


Alright...send me a couple...:madgrin:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Good stick, even better when my buddy gives me a few. LOL! As with all high-end cigars, the premium taste is a combination of actual and psychological.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep as long as you don't overpay yeppers!!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Yep as long as you don't overpay yeppers!!


Your sig says youre leaving puff WTF man!!!!! I need to send you a bomb then!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Lots of good advice in this thread...

I agree with Herf about dry boxing it a day or so, & throwing all your preconceived notions out the door. Too many ultra-premium cigars get a bad rap because the smoker blows up the cigar in their head. This will almost ALWAYS lead to a let down. I try my best never to hype up a stick & keeping a level head about it. You'll always enjoy better that way. :nod:

I will say that the recent Opus release has been one of the best I can remember. A lot are smoking pretty good ROTT, which has not been the case in a while.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Speaking of Opus,,,after reading this thread I had to pull one out with about 4 years on it...I'm in heaven.*


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Snap!

I'm dryboxing one for Monday :dr


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> Oh Snap!
> 
> I'm dryboxing one for Monday :dr


 You guys are killing me. Maybe I'll have to bust out a Lost City lancero, or a BBMF.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Yep as long as you don't overpay yeppers!!


 Yes what dave said, they are really not that much, what sucks is we have to ask if they are worth it becuse so many places want 20-30 a stick, and that is just not how much they are, most sizes can be had for the same or less then a Padron 64


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

If you haven't smoked one before, buy one. There is a reason why prices are gouged and everyone is looking for them :dude: I smoke them right out of the humidor, and I think they are great. They have already been aging for a while.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I try to not smoke anything for several days ahead of time, trying to sensitize my taster, before an extra special schtick.


:rockon:


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

I havent been as big of a fan of Opus as maybe I should be but after reading this thread maybe I've been doing it wrong... I have only been smoking for a year so never had a truly aged cigar yet will have to hunt somebody down now!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I have yet to try an Opus X. My local B&M carries them, but the cheapest stick they have is the Petite Lancero for $23. 

I've just been turned on to Old Virginia Tobacco, so next months order will include a few from them.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Johnny Rock said:


> I have yet to try an Opus X. My local B&M carries them, but the cheapest stick they have is the Petite Lancero for $23.
> 
> I've just been turned on to Old Virginia Tobacco, so next months order will include a few from them.


 If they're asking $23 for a petit lancero, there is no reason to buy them there.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I think most B&M's price gouge this stick. I pick my X's up for around 18 bucks a stick at my B&M so if you can get one for 18 bucks go for it but if not then STAY AWAY cause its not worth any more then the MSRP!!!!!!


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

d_day said:


> buy one as close to msrp as you can. Every time someone overpays for an Opus, god kills a puppy.


Is the MSRP published?

I did a google, but I didnt see any lists that looked "official". I would not want the blood of any cute little puppies to be on my hands. :scared:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

IMHO before i plop down $35 for an OPUS-X i can think of many better C.C's i can purchase for that price. And that's 3 sticks not one!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

If I can find them for a decent price I'd buy them. But for the price range I much rather have Padron Anniversaries or Anejos. I wish Tampa Sweetheart sold them more often.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

It's a great stoogie. But IMO its over-priced.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I think most B&M's price gouge this stick.


That's not been my experience. The vast majority of B&M's I see are Opus accounts and therefore charge MSRP. What can get you are the state tobacco taxes. No way around that sadly.

The worst offenders, by far, are the internet vendors. At least from what I see.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> That's not been my experience. The vast majority of B&M's I see are Opus accounts and therefore charge MSRP. What can get you are the state tobacco taxes. No way around that sadly.
> 
> The worst offenders, by far, are the internet vendors. At least from what I see.


Yes sir it is routine to see a WOAM going for $30 online. Ridicules!


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

d_day said:


> Second, if you decide to buy one, buy one as close to msrp as you can. Every time someone overpays for an Opus, god kills a puppy.


Hahahaha!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm going after an opus award,so i will be smoking and posting reviews on 5 different opus x's in the next few days...


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i'm going after an opus award,so i will be smoking and posting reviews on 5 different opus x's in the next few days...


Looking forward to reading your reviews. I was lucky enough to find some #4's at a local at msrp. Let's see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

I wasn't a huge fan at first but they have grown on me significantly. That being said I only buy them when finding a reasonable price. OVTC seems to have them for a fair price usually.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Enlil said:


> Is the MSRP published?
> 
> I did a google, but I didnt see any lists that looked "official". I would not want the blood of any cute little puppies to be on my hands. :scared:


 Below is a list copied from another thread. Keep in mind that state taxes are _not_ included in these prices. Each state has a different tax rate, and local prices should be adjusted accordingly.



marked said:


> I was looking on google for a good picture of the different sizes of Opus X, and found a link.... that actually lead back to Puff. :lol: I'll just copy and paste that post here instead of linking it. I think it provides a very good visual reference. The prices aren't accurate at this point, seeing as the post is a good year old, but it will give you an idea of how badly people get gouged on these cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

A lot of people love this cigar but even with taking the cost out of the equation, it doesn't really do it for me. The only time i'll buy one is on whim at Casa Fuente. 

But ultimately i think this is one of those cigars that you eventually end up trying "just cause."


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

> .... if not then STAY AWAY cause its not worth any more then the MSRP!!!!!!


I culled this from AJ Fernandez Fan's post above, but a lot of people have said the same thing.

I think it was Don that said Old Virginia Tobacco Co. has the Opus for a reasonable price. I didn't check line by line but it looks like their prices are close to MSRP, maybe a little over.

However, I don't follow the logic "they aren't worth more than MSRP". They are worth exactly what someone will pay for them, and if someone is willing to buy out stock at 10x MSRP, then that's what the market will bear. I'm not willing to pay that much, but if someone else is, then that's the market price. I'm glad that OVTC has them at a reasonable price! I think what you would find is that someplace like CigarsInternational can artificially inflate demand and therefore raise prices - in fact, with something like an Opus, they may be able to raise prices and thereby inflate demand (it works on luxury cars!). "Ooh, look, CigarsInternational has an Opus in stock, it's $35, better grab it quick!" I can see it happening.

I'm not adding stock at the moment, but if I was, I'd buy some Opus X to sample from Old Virginia Tobacco Co. The stick has some mystique around it, and those prices don't seem too bad.

edit: the paragraph about 'market price' is accurate. You can say that the folks who spend that much are uneducated consumers, and that may be the case - just like people who end up spending more on cbid than they would have on a non-auction site. But the market sets the price, and CigarsInternational and similar sites have a very large market, so folks who don't know to look elsewhere (I didn't - thanks for the link, Don) tend to believe that they have reasonable prices.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Lakeman said:


> I think it was Don that said Old Virginia Tobacco Co. has the Opus for a reasonable price. I didn't check line by line but it looks like their prices are close to MSRP, maybe a little over.


Indeed I have thrown out OVTC as an Opus source and I like the guys there very much. They sell at MSRP + VA State tobacco tax (11-1/2%). This makes them significantly higher than Tampa Sweethearts, which is in Ybor City, FL, which has no state tobacco tax.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Indeed I have thrown out OVTC as an Opus source and I like the guys there very much. They sell at MSRP + VA State tobacco tax (11-1/2%). This makes them significantly higher than Tampa Sweethearts, which is in Ybor City, FL, which has no state tobacco tax.


Looks like Tampa Sweethearts isn't listing the Opus at the moment except in sampler packs. I'll keep an eye on that. I'd like to try one at some point, that seems like the best place to get one.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

I just returned from Denver and found a B&M selling Perfecxion No.2 at MSRP. They only had four left. Those four are now resting comfortably in Houston.

Thanks to all who provided excellent feedback and advice in this thread.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Halen said:


> I just returned from Denver and found a B&M selling Perfecxion No.2 at MSRP. They only had four left. Those four are now resting comfortably in Houston.
> 
> Thanks to all who provided excellent feedback and advice in this thread.


Opus #2 has been my fav stick for years!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I perfer a fresh Opus X to one that is aged. They are more full bodied and have a wonderful exchange of flavors as you smoke them. Once they go over a year or two they become more one dimensional and not as interesting.

It is worth it to try one young one and one old and if it gets your attention then its worth a few bucks every now and again.

I have never purchased a box because the Ashton VSG or Padron 26 / 64 maddies trumps them for the price.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Lakeman said:


> Looks like Tampa Sweethearts isn't listing the Opus at the moment except in sampler packs. I'll keep an eye on that. I'd like to try one at some point, that seems like the best place to get one.


If I'm not mistaken Chip, I believe you need to call them about Opus stock.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> If I'm not mistaken Chip, I believe you need to call them about Opus stock.


Ah - that is probably true. If I can talk myself into spending the $, I'll give them a call in the morning.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Lakeman said:


> Ah - that is probably true. If I can talk myself into spending the $, I'll give them a call in the morning.


Well that talk is a little easier knowing that your pretty much buying them cheaper than anywhere else. 

Good luck... Hope you weren't planning anything for the weekend with that x-tra paycheck $$$. :smoke:


----------

